# VC takes shots at Kobe



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Anyone here this? Carter went on a rant about how kid's seeing the 81 pt. game, they think its more about scoring, rather than the team. He never really sayed Kobe's named, but it was definitly intended. Thoughts?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I guess forcing a trade by faking injuries and not playing up to your capabilities sets a really good example for little John and Michael.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, I like VC, but he has no business making such comments. (if that is indeed what he was doing)


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't think VC was dissing Kobe at all. Other guys I think took worse shots at him. VC has a point here. He's just saying kids are just gonna go try to score 81 regardless of the situation. He's not saying Kobe shouldn't have done it.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

But he is dissing Kobe. If his intentions were good, he would have made the comments a long time ago, well before the 81 pt game. So, with him coming out now to voice these ridiculous comments, he is indeed taking pot shots at Kobe. 

I like Wince even less now.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I've finally figured it out....Vince = Seanet, Seanet = Vince. It makes so much sense.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Reggie Miller was on PTI saying, "All the haters trying to discredit his performance are just jealous they cant do it!" Then Wilbon and Tony started screaming, "THIS GUY WANTS TO SET AN EXAMPLE FOR THE KIDS?!"

He got roasted on PTI, pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

So Reggie was on Kobe's side? I respect and value his opinion a little more than Wilbon and the other dude.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

VC who?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> So Reggie was on Kobe's side? I respect and value his opinion a little more than Wilbon and the other dude.


They were all on Kobes side. Theres only a few that are really hating on this performance.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Vince carter , How dare you mother ****er!


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

When do the Lakers play the Nets? You know Kobe's gonna light that team up.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

VC wasn't taking a shot at Kobe. He's absolutely right; no kid should think to themselves that they will one day be good enough to score 60, 70, 80, etc. points. That's not basketball, per se; it's more of a once-in-a-lifetime spectacle that is not anywhere near consistently reproducable.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> VC wasn't taking a shot at Kobe. He's absolutely right; no kid should think to themselves that *they will one day be good enough to score 60, 70, 80*, etc. points. That's not basketball, per se; it's more of a once-in-a-lifetime spectacle that is not anywhere near consistently reproducable.


Why take that away from a kid? I mean someones going to break it one day maybe the kid takes kobes 81 and takes it in a postive way to stay out of trouble and work on his game so one day he can try to break that..Why not?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Just like Colin Cowherd said...WTF does Vince "I quit on my team in Toronto" Carter know about setting an example for the kids?

What a hypocritical, jealous idiot.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

He's being known for being a ball hog too. His comment is senseless, only a team player would have more credibility with this argument. 

Is Vince playing for the Mavericks???? All of them had negative comments on Kobe's 81 points.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> When do the Lakers play the Nets? You know Kobe's gonna light that team up.


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=jackson/060124


> He's probably already taken Vince Carter's comments about the effect these 81 points will have on kids ("The only bad thing about it is that younger kids, whose minds are easily warped, are going to think, 'Ohhh! I am going to go out there and do it instead of [honoring] the team concept first," Carter told the Newark Star-Ledger. "That is what is missing in the game, guys understanding how to play as a team.") so personal that when the Lakers play the Nets on March 17, *VC might want to come up with another 'injury' so that Kobe doesn't break Wilt's other record on him.*


--Scoop Jackson


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Vince carter is assole and a traitor. I never liked him. Moreover, he is a jealous person. Let him cry. I heard vince put his statue somwhere by himself. Who the fu*k wants to see his statue anyway? and for what?


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lakers play the Nets on St, Pattys day. I got tickets for that game, my first LA game of the season. Cant wait!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

All this hate for a unknow comment that a guy post without Link, And the Lakers fans ask why so much hate to Kobe.

Now if is the same comment i heard is not a shot about Kobe but to the Raptors and their "kids"

And if all this is true, Well in some way Vince is right cause the last time I check basketball is a team sport, And it doesnt matter if ur name is Kobe or Wilt or Mengke.

I just saw the Article and is just something that FoxSports is trying to start. I doubt is a "shot" to kobe


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Brooklyn said:


> All this hate for a unknow comment that a guy post without Link, And the Lakers fans ask why so much hate to Kobe.
> 
> Now if is the same comment i heard is not a shot about Kobe but to the Raptors and their "kids"
> 
> ...


 Even if it isn't a shot at Kobe, its still hypocrytical for him to talk about setting a good example for kids.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brooklyn said:


> All this hate for a unknow comment that a guy post without Link


You want the stinkin link? 

Here

:rofl:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Even if it isn't a shot at Kobe, its still hypocrytical for him to talk about setting a good example for kids.





PHeNoM Z28 said:


> So everyone should only make a comment on Kobe if it's positive?
> 
> I doubt most of you even read the article...clearly Vince Carter is in no way saying "Don't be like Kobe." He's just saying kids should think "team" before "I." If you're gunna talk smack at Vince for that then you might as well talk smack about almost everyone related to the game of basketball.


Very Good post by Phenom


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i see what he is saying... cuz there is truth... but why the **** is injury faker saying it... he has no right... Kobe is hated for being Kobe, could u imagine how Kobe would be looked at if he did half of what VC did...


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Even if it isn't a shot at Kobe, its still hypocrytical for him to talk about setting a good example for kids.


Amen.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Anyone else think those sentiments are ironic for a guy whose career, and identity was formed from the art of dunking?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

kobe>>>carter

hes just mad cuz kobe ****ted on his "MVP" even tho he was never a candidate in my book...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

sherako said:


> Anyone else think those sentiments are ironic for a guy whose career, and identity was formed from the art of dunking?


 So true....


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Maybe it is just me, but I really don't see any difference from a perception standpoint from someone scoring 81 points in a game and someone scoring 40, 50 or 60 points in a game. They're all a lot of points and are more than what the average NBA player can score in a single game. Kobe's points came in the flow of the game and he brought the Lakers back from losing a game they were expected to win, so where is the problem? In my opinion it is being hypocritical to say someone scoring 81 points in a game is bad, but thinking scoring 35-60 points in a game is a good thing.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Bryant gets mixed reaction*

Wednesday, January 25, 2006

Besides a lot of congratulations, he also hears some criticism over his 81-point performance.

By JANIS CARR, The Orange County Register

Two days after his scoring spree, Kobe Bryant was still fielding phone calls and criticism over his 81-point outburst.

The calls came from friends around the league, including Lakers vice president Magic Johnson. The criticism came from players, such as New Jersey's Vince Carter, who called Bryant's point total detrimental for young kids.

Carter told reporters that "the only bad thing about it is that younger kids, whose minds are easily warped are going to think 'Oh, I am going out there and do it instead of (honoring) the team concept first.'"

He added that he hoped "that kids and younger guys understand that (only) special guys can do that."

Bryant was upset with Carter's comments. He said his focus always is on winning games and doing whatever it takes to get a victory.

"What I try to do is inspire others to be better," Bryant said. "I think you look at that game, it was a big struggle for us. And you look at the shots I was taking, the shots I was making - if you had seen me work out in the summer time, coming in here at 6 or 7 o'clock in the morning, you would have seen me take those same shots over and over and over and over again.

"The message to the youth is that if you put your mind to something, you can accomplish what a lot of people say can't be done. But you have to apply yourself, you have to work.

"I think if you apply yourself, work at it and stay persistent, you don't know what you can accomplish, and I think that's a great message."

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/lakers/article_964131.php


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

VC makes a somewhat valid point. I do believe it was tainted by jealousy. There will always be a lot of gunners in kids BBall. Back in Magic's heyday, it was fun to see the increased interest in passing on the playground. However, I'm not convinced that a winning team formula cannot be found with a very high scorer. The kids also saw a guy who prepares intensely, plays with effort and determination, and pulled his team out of a deep hole.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I liked Kobe's message but that's probably just me :laugh:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

If you guys take what Vc said well what about what dirk said that is more of a diss than what vc said nd i am pretty sure if vc took 40+ shots 81 would be nothing


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

VC is a hypocrite.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> If you guys take what Vc said well what about what dirk said that is more of a diss than what vc said nd i am pretty sure if vc took 40+ shots 81 would be nothing


 Well if Kobe took as many shots as Wilt had in the 100 point game (63 FGA) Kobe would have scored 150 points easily.

See ifs and buts are meaningless.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> If you guys take what Vc said well what about what dirk said that is more of a diss than what vc said nd i am pretty sure if vc took 40+ shots 81 would be nothing


your in dreamland homie... VC is a great player dont get me wrong, but when looking at the L's top perimeter players... were talkin Kobe, Lebron, TMac, Wade, AI... Carter is in the next group...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Vince Carter Sucks!! He is simply Jealous. Vince's days can be counted. Mamba will strike him bigtime.

Jim Rome's take on Vince Carters Statement about Kobe

"A few days after it happened, the entire NBA is still buzzing about Kobe Bryant going off for 81 against the Toronto Raptors. Well, everyone except New Jersey’s Vince Carter who says, while it was fine for the league, it wasn’t good for the kids watching: 

Carter said, “The only bad thing about it is that younger kids, whose minds are easily warped, are going to think, ohhhhh! I’m going to go out there and do it instead of (honoring) the team concept first.” 

Let me see if I have this straight Vince, Bryant lighting Toronto up for 81 is not good for the kids, but you shutting it down in Toronto to force a trade is? 

Okay, thanks for clearing that up for me. You’re the last guy who should be commenting on what is or isn’t good for the kids. Believe me; Bryant jacking it up 46 times in an effort to get to 81 isn’t nearly as damaging a message to send to young ballers as that stunt you pulled in Toronto. Save it, Vince. "


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> Vince Carter Sucks!! He is simply Jealous. Vince's days can be counted. Mamba will strike him bigtime.
> 
> Jim Rome's take on Vince Carters Statement about Kobe
> 
> ...


 There isn't a better way to word it than that right there.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> Vince Carter Sucks!! He is simply Jealous. Vince's days can be counted. Mamba will strike him bigtime.
> 
> Jim Rome's take on Vince Carters Statement about Kobe
> 
> ...


OWNED!!! lmao rofl :rofl:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

You all are just mad because Vince nailed it on point. His message was exact.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> You all are just mad because Vince nailed it on point. His message was exact.


i swear to god what im bout to say is true... i quoted ur message and was about to write something and as i went to think i just started laughing to myself... i really hope u were telling a joke... i dont need to say anything else... anyone who would seriously say something bad about that performances has some issues...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> You all are just mad because Vince nailed it on point. His message was exact.


 Nailed what on point? That what Kobe did was wrong? His team won, he did what was needed for that to happen. There is no way you can fault that. This is getting pathetic. The standard for Kobe is so high that the next time he scores 50 on 50% shooting and his team wins, people will say that Carter scoring 40 on 40% shooting and his team losing is better for basketball....theres only one word for people that think what Kobe did was selfish...pathetic...


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> If you guys take what Vc said well what about what dirk said that is more of a diss than what vc said nd i am pretty sure if vc took 40+ shots 81 would be nothing


Sure...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> You all are just mad because Vince nailed it on point. His message was exact.


he just wanted everyone to quote him EVERYONE QUOTE THE POOR GUY he really wants it


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> If you guys take what Vc said well what about what dirk said that is more of a diss than what vc said nd i am pretty sure if vc took 40+ shots 81 would be nothing


81 on 50+ shots would be good... im busy watching Vince get ****ed up by LAC right now but dont u think there is a reason nobody ever except for Kobe & Wilt have ever scored 80 pts... and Kobe did it on 60% shooting... yet u make it seem like VC could do it no problem... a matter of fact ill be willing to bet that VC has put up 40 shots or more in his career and well he didnt score 60... how many times has he even scored 50? better yet how many times this year has he scored what Kobes average is: 36??


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

while Kobes been making history all year VC has went 2-14 against Utah and is shooting 1-9 tonight v.s. LAC... do it for the kids Vince!!! for the Kids!!

if he takes 40 shots tonight he might make 5 of em!!! Vinsanity baby... dudes a clown


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, I don't care how much silly Nets fans love him, he is a joke to me. I've thought he was a clown since a few years ago in Toronto, he just doesn't have a clue.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

bwahaha..


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> bwahaha..


:rofl:

Nice find!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Has anyone seen the latest Nike commercial featuring Vince? It shows clips of several of his dunks, then kids immitating his moves. Then it leads into his quote, "My coach said two points are two points. But my coach couldn't dunk."

How ironic. :rofl:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Haha, I didn't think of that when I saw the commercial. The irony indeed. :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...26,1,10594.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba



> New Jersey Net forward Vince Carter, at Staples Center to play against the Clippers on Wednesday, tried to clarify unflattering comments he made about Bryant.
> 
> "The message I was saying was that you're going to have a lot of kids who think they're Kobe Bryant and are gonna try to score 81," Carter told AM 570. "There's only one Kobe Bryant. If Kobe Bryant was standing here now, I would shake his hand and say, 'Wow, that's amazing.' It's an amazing accomplishment. It is team play because his teammates wanted him to score 81."
> 
> Carter told reporters this week that "The only bad thing about it is young kids, whose minds are easily warped, are going to think, 'Ohhh, I am going to go out there and do it' instead of the team concept first."


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

shobe42 said:


> 81 on 50+ shots would be good... im busy watching Vince get ****ed up by LAC right now but dont u think there is a reason nobody ever except for Kobe & Wilt have ever scored 80 pts... and Kobe did it on 60% shooting... yet u make it seem like VC could do it no problem... a matter of fact ill be willing to bet that VC has put up 40 shots or more in his career and well he didnt score 60... how many times has he even scored 50? better yet how many times this year has he scored what Kobes average is: 36??


did you know he is havin back problems


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> did you know he is havin back problems


oh... poor baby... man Kobe has a sprained wrist and a hurt ankle... i have never heard of Kobe bein really healthy... and AI, when has he been healthy??? soreness and injuries are part of sports... until i see him on the ground like TMAC i aint thinkin about Vince's injuries...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...26,1,10594.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba



Thats what we thought, Pansy.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

shobe42 said:


> oh... poor baby... man Kobe has a sprained wrist and a hurt ankle... i have never heard of Kobe bein really healthy... and AI, when has he been healthy??? soreness and injuries are part of sports... until i see him on the ground like TMAC i aint thinkin about Vince's injuries...


a sparined wrist can;t have one of he takes 46 shots and a hurt ankle puh-lease vince's injury is a real problem but don't worry the nets will be in the playoffs hile the kobe gets to watch them


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Jersey - 22-18

Lakers- 22-19

Is it me or the 1st to numbers look exactly the same? Hmm Kidd+Rj+Vince= A hurt Kobe leading his team to just about the same as the fantastic trio? Hmm think about it, Vince can watch Kobe play after hes in old man home with some back pains and injuries he had in Toronto :laugh:


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

In regular season Vince has only scored 50 like 3 times, and his ceiling has been 51. I think he had one game in the 2001 playoffs where he went for 50, but besides that he hasn't had that many huge scoring outbursts. VC just doesn't have the endurance Kobe has. Also when you add in the fact VC is a china doll and his arm would fracture if he took as many shots as Kobe. Kobe has more 50+ point games this season alone then VC has in his ENTIRE career!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Jersey - 22-18
> 
> Lakers- 22-19
> 
> Is it me or the 1st to numbers look exactly the same? Hmm Kidd+Rj+Vince= A hurt Kobe leading his team to just about the same as the fantastic trio? Hmm think about it, Vince can watch Kobe play after hes in old man home with some back pains and injuries he had in Toronto :laugh:



Lets not forget that Kobe is doing this in a stronger west..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Jersey - 22-18
> 
> Lakers- 22-19
> 
> Is it me or the 1st to numbers look exactly the same? Hmm Kidd+Rj+Vince= A hurt Kobe leading his team to just about the same as the fantastic trio? Hmm think about it, Vince can watch Kobe play after hes in old man home with some back pains and injuries he had in Toronto :laugh:


 Owned.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> bwahaha..



:biggrin: Thanks, i needed that.


----------

